# VIDEO- Formal Cherry Wainscot 'Man Cave'



## Russell Hudson (Jan 31, 2011)

Here's a good sized project we fabricated 6 months back and I finally got a chance to shoot it, edit and get it online. I shot it all in one take so you get a chance to stroll the entire floor of their home. 
I think you'll find it entertaining (even though the resolution blows), but hell, this ain't 'Gone With the Wind', folks. All other comments are appreciated.

Hudson Cabinetmaking Video Page 

Got other vids and a good sized gallery on the site.

Russell Hudson 

---------------------
www.hudsoncabinetmaking.com


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Excellent video, and Craftsmanship! Soothing music, too. Like a high quality documentary, in 720HD.:thumbsup:


also enjoyed the Trestle table video!


----------

